# ASB Module swap (0 273 004 134) for a (0 273 004 283)



## Dayz (Oct 19, 2009)

Guys,
I had a "no response from ABS controller" along with the light and parking brake light flashing. This code, also gave me an airbag light. Disconnected the ABS light, no more airbag light. After reading for a while, I cam to the conclusion that the ABS module was bad.
I swapped my ABS module (0 273 004 134) for a (0 273 004 283) or 284, and still have the light but no airbag light...something happened. Will it work even if the part number aren't the same? Am I supposed to clear the code after I change the controller?
Thanks
Dayz


----------

